# Problems with sharpening



## kimkuyken (Nov 29, 2009)

I am pretty new to digital photography and have mostly been posting my photos on my blog, and I've been very pleased with the sharpness, etc.  I use Photoshop Elements 6 to edit my photos, and usually use Unsharp Mask.  I sharpen them lightly using the settings from Scott Kelby's book.  For some reason that I cannot for the life of me figure out, when I upload them to Shutterfly and view them in slideshow view, any photo that has been sharpened looks like CRAP.  Everything looks very over-sharpened.  When I print them through Shutterfly, they look fine and when I view them on the largest setting in Shutterfly, they look fine too.  It's just when they are in Slideshow view that they look so horrible.  I am trying to figure out if I am doing something wrong because I'd like to upload photos that I take of friends/family to Shutterfly so that I can share them, but I don't want them to look at them in slideshow view and see them looking so horrible!  Any advice???


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2009)

It's likely you're not doing anything wrong. It's the place you're using to display the images online.

I have a pro account at Zenfolio myself.


----------



## fleetfoot (Nov 29, 2009)

can you post some of your photos here?


----------



## Garbz (Nov 30, 2009)

All sites re-encode and re-compress the files you upload (except for the original size ones on things like Flickr Pro accounts). As said it's likely not your fault, and it's not going to be the only site where it happens.


----------

